# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: David Jolly (U.S. House, FL-13)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* David Jolly
*Office Sought:* U.S. House
*Website:* http://davidjolly.com
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/DavidJollyCD13
https://twitter.com/@DavidJollyCD13

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Florida
District: 13
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## CG1976

Just announced his full support of John Boehner on Larry King's show about a week ago.

----------


## compromise

The special election is over and he won, so there's not much point of this thread any more. He's not going to lose his seat.

----------


## jeffro97

His only opposition is from a Libertarian candidate named Lucas Overby. A Democrat was entered in the race, but dropped out last minute after pretty much being pushed out of the party. 

Jolly's record in Congress can be summed up pretty much into one word: establishment. Votes for gun control, more spending, disrespect for the 4th Amendment, and so on.

----------


## philipped

I WANT OVERBY TO WIN

----------

